# Spurs 2008/2009 Schedule



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/spurs/schedule/

Notable Games:
Spurs open the season hosting Phoenix on October 29th, play in Phoenix on christmas day, and end the season April 15th by hoting New Orleans. That game especially should prove crucial in deciding the seedings.

The rodeo road trip:

Mon 02 @ Golden State 9:30pm 
Tue 03 @ Denver 8:00pm 
Sun 08 @ Boston 12:00pm 
Tue 10 @ New Jersey 6:30pm 
Wed 11 @ Toronto 6:00pm 
Tue 17 @ New York 6:30pm 
Thu 19 @ Detroit 7:00pm 
Sat 21 @ Washington 6:00pm

Looks like another tough run this year for the annual rodeo road trip. Boston, Detroit, and Washington will all be tough. Denver and Toronto aren't necessarily pushovers either.

Know what's even worst though? This is our schedule right before the road trip:

Sun 25 @ LA Lakers 2:30pm 
Tue 27 @ Utah 8:00pm 
Thu 29 @ Phoenix 9:30pm 
Sat 31 vs New Orleans 7:30pm

So it's basically 11 road games and 1 home game in a span of just under a month. And if that wasn't bad enough, look who we're playing against: LAL, Utah, and Phoenix! And our one home game: New Orleans! This is pretty ridiculous...


----------

